# Tank size for 1 breeding colonie of Kyoga Flamebacks?



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello I am thinking of breeding Kyoga Flamebacks and was wanting some basic tank size suggestions for this. I have 2 10gal for the fry, a 55gal for the young, and a 150gal for the grow-out tank but need to get a breeder tank and was wanting to know what the best size would be for 1 male and 4 Female Kyoga Flamebacks. Also would my other tanks work for breeding as I am hoping? 
Thanks for any tips, suggestions, and help :fish:


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I found in the Library of this site some info that gave me the answer. I must say this site really is a great resource for cichlid lovers!!! :thumb:


----------

